# bankrupt in middleast.. moving to singapore



## desire83 (Oct 23, 2009)

hi all abt last yr i lost my money in middle east property at the same time due to recession i lost my job... i had to leave middle east ,,, now one of my frnds has open his restaurant in singapore and looking at my financial condition he is asking me to come to singapore and work with him as partner... i wanted to know conisdering my credit history will it be difficult to get a visa in singapore! will it affect my singapore employment pass application..

waiting for replies!


----------



## desire83 (Oct 23, 2009)

27 views and no replies can ne please help!


----------



## desire83 (Oct 23, 2009)

can sum1 please help me by answering my query!


----------



## merlin the learned (Jun 12, 2009)

Contact Singapore Dept of Immigration for rules and regs but probably a waste of time with your history


----------

